# Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Mai 2013)

*Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Moin,

Jap die frage steht oben. 

Meine frage bezieht sich auf Steckleisten mit Kippschalter.


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Wäre mir nichts bekannt. Mache ich seit zig Jahren so.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Ich selber hatte schon zweimal das zweifelhafte Vergnügen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Nein! Ich mache das seit Jahren jeden Tag so und mir ist bisher noch kein Netzteil verreckt.


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Was ist mit dem Netzteil An/Aus Schalter? Ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen das es für den PC schädlich sein kann wenn man den Rechner nach dem herunterfahren zusätzlich auch noch ständig am Netzteil Aus und wieder Einschaltet. Kann dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Ja, würde mich auch mal Interessieren.


----------



## keinnick (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Ich wüsste nicht warum dann so ein Schalter vorhanden sein sollte wenn man ihn besser nicht benutzen sollte. Mehr als die Stromzufuhr kappen tut der Schalter doch nicht.


----------



## MrChiLLouT (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Fürs Netzteil an sich ist es nicht schädlich. Aber für die Hardware, weil beim anschalten des Netzteils (aber eher bei weniger hochwertigen Netzteilen) ein Stromimpuls durch den Kreislauf geht, der in der Tat Schäden verursachen KANN. Wenn du es ab und zu machst, ist das kein Thema, aber langfristig könnte durchaus was passieren. Oft ist es Flashspeicher, der Schäden davon trägt. Also für Ram, SSDs, Grafikkarten nicht so der Brüller. Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, ob sowas in der Art nicht eine Ursache dafür sein könnte, warum einige Grafikkarten Bildfehler (Streifen, Pixel etc. also Vram Fehler) verursachen..

Es ist also nicht empfehlenswert, aber sollte auch nicht unbedingt schlimm sein. Man kann aber auch Pech haben..


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Wie sieht es mit einem Be-quiet 530W aus mit den Impulsen?


----------



## LordCama (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Nun, wen keine Last mehr anliegt (PC ist Aus) sollte es dem Netzteil nichts ausmachen. ich weiss aber nicht, wie es sich auf die Lebenserwartung des NT auswirkt.


----------



## MrChiLLouT (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Das Netzteil an sich hat nichts zu befürchten. 

@R4Z0R1911
Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Es kommt ganz auf die Fertigung an. Aber bei hochwertigen Netzteilen würd ich mir da weniger sorgen machen. Eher bei so günstigen Netzteilen oder bei Netzteilen, wie aus FertigPCs etc. Ich würd mir wie gesagt da nicht so die Sorgen machen, ich würds aber auch nicht drauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Bei mir ist eigentlich eh immer Dauerstrom, außer wenn ich am PC Bastel oder wenn mal die Sicherung Rausfliegt (Aus welchen gründen auch immer).
Die frage hat mich nur so mal Interessiert.


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Hab zum Glück auch ein BeQuiet. Da muss ich mir wohl nicht so sehr Sorgen machen als wenn ich ein Billig NT hätte.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Hab zum Glück auch ein BeQuiet. Da muss ich mir wohl nicht so sehr Sorgen machen als wenn ich ein Billig NT hätte.


 
Kommt auch wieder auf die Modellreihe an. Ich sehe da aber kein Problem bei der Lebensdauer.


----------



## nur (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> ...oder wenn mal die Sicherung Rausfliegt (Aus welchen gründen auch immer).
> Die frage hat mich nur so mal Interessiert.


 
meine erfahrung mit bequiet:
also ich hatte mal ein bequiet dark power 700W u.dass hatte bei mir die sicherung ab und an ausgelöst, beim anschalten des pc, egal ob strom noch da, oder komplett aus war.
es war halt sporadisch u.ich kaufte mir daraufhin ein anderes hochwertiges netzteil mit über 700W u. das problem war weg!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Ne, das meine ich nicht. Wenn zb. mal viele Geräte im Haushalt an sind, und die Sicherung dann mal rausfliegt


----------



## nur (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

ok,ich schalt immer am abend alles aus u.habe damit null probleme


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Kommt auch wieder auf die Modellreihe an.


 
Mir sind schon BQs sprichwörtlich um die Ohren geflogen oder haben sich mit Stichflamme verabschiedet - ohne, dass ich den Kippschalter genutzt habe ... Da verbaue ich inzwischen lieber LC Power, die laufen noch alle . Wenns zuverlässig sein soll, dann Seasonic (G-Serie zB).


----------



## dr.goodwill (19. Mai 2013)

Dieser sogenannte Kippschalter könnte dann gefährlich werden wenn man ihn laaangsaaammm umkippt. Dann passiert das so genannte fiesten. Und das ist alles andere als gut... Das gleiche ist auch an den Steckerleisten zu finden. 
Grundsätzlich ist jede Art von abrupte Stromentnahme nicht gut...


----------



## Typhoon007 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

@ Oberst Klink

Ich habe den BQ Straight Power e9 580 Watt.


----------



## Abductee (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Was sollte das generell für einen Sinn machen das Netzteil zu trennen?
Die brauchen im Standby so wenig Strom das es bei sehr vielen Messgeräten in die Messtoleranz fällt.

Wenn es darum geht die Peripherie auch stromlos zu machen, würd ich eine Master/Slave Steckerleiste empfehlen.
Eine absolut geniale Erfindung: http://www.amazon.de/Belkin-F7C013a...368963878&sr=8-1&keywords=belkin+master+slave
Einem Kumpel von mir braucht ~2x im Jahr eine neue Steckerleiste weil der Kippschalter die Last nicht überlebt.
Kann aber auch an den billigen Steckerleisten liegen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*



Typhoon007 schrieb:


> @ Oberst Klink
> 
> Ich habe den BQ Straight Power e9 580 Watt.


 
Bei dem ist es kein Problem. BQ hat die Qualität in der Vergangenheit schon sehr gesteigert. 

@nfsgame: Wie gesagt, es kommt auf die Baureihe an. Bei älteren BQ-Baureihen kam das wohl öfters vor, aber inzwischen stimmt die Qualität absolut.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Mir sind schon BQs sprichwörtlich um die Ohren geflogen oder haben sich mit Stichflamme verabschiedet - ohne, dass ich den Kippschalter genutzt habe ... Da verbaue ich inzwischen lieber LC Power, die laufen noch alle . Wenns zuverlässig sein soll, dann Seasonic (G-Serie zB).


 
Wieso so eine sinnfreie Aussage ohne Hintergrundwissen.


----------



## Quppi (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

also ich kann aus erfarung berichten:
4 jahre lang täglich ein billig chieftec nt mit steckerleiste an und aus gemacht: nix passiert.
seit 2 jahren ein be quiet mit steckerleiste angemacht: auch nix passiert.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso so eine sinnfreie Aussage ohne Hintergrundwissen.


 
Um eine sinnfreie Aussage handelt es sich nicht. Eher um Erfahrungswerte (gut, von der G-Serie noch nicht zu 100%, daher werfe ich noch die X in den Ring). Sinnfrei ist höchstens dein Posting, auf welches ich gerade antworte - eben weil du nicht weißt, auf welche Serie ich mich beziehe. Aber Hauptsache rumstänkern. Ich würde gerne wetten, dass du noch kein Netzteil unter 24/7 im Dauerlastbereich um 80% (->Folding) gehalten hast - das konnten zumindest E6 und E7 gar nicht ab. Andere Netzteile sind da aus Erfahrung deutlich zuverlässiger.
Ich bitte vielmals um Verzeihung, wenn ich den selbsternannten, selbstverliebten Profis hier auf den Schlipps getreten bin und eine Weltanschauung zerstört habe.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Um eine sinnfreie Aussage handelt es sich nicht. Eher um Erfahrungswerte (gut, von der G-Serie noch nicht zu 100%, daher werfe ich noch die X in den Ring). Sinnfrei ist höchstens dein Posting, auf welches ich gerade antworte - eben weil du nicht weißt, auf welche Serie ich mich beziehe.



Und genau *deswegen *kritisiere ich deinen Post eben weil du nicht schreibst auf welche Serie du dich beziehst.
Werde also mal konkreter als einfach nur herumzumosern.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache rumstänkern. Ich würde gerne wetten, dass du noch kein Netzteil unter 24/7 im Dauerlastbereich um 80% (->Folding) gehalten hast - das konnten zumindest E6 und E7 gar nicht ab. Andere Netzteile sind da aus Erfahrung deutlich zuverlässiger.



Ja genau. Ich habe noch nie ein Netzteil dauerhaft ausgelastet. Richtig.  
Und Seasonic ist nicht der Nabel der Netzteil Welt. Das solltest du wissen wenn du deiner Meinuing nach Erfahrung hast.


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Ich schreibe nicht, dass ich allgemeine Erfahrung habe . Ich bezog mich auf persönliche Erfahrung mit BQ-Netzteilen und den "Gegenstücken" (man achte auf die "") von Seasonic aus ähnlicher Preisklasse. Da hat sich in meinen Systemen über die vergangenen Jahre einfach ein Muster gebildet. Die aktuellen BQs kann ich da jetzt nicht mit aufnehmen - nach den E7 habe ich die Teile mit der Kneifzange nicht mehr angefasst. So schnell kommen die mir nicht mehr ins Haus - Kunden verloren. 
Aber es wird OT - wir können gerne per PN weitermachen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Und du meinst also dass sich die Netzteile seit dem E7 nicht weiter entwickelt haben? 

Aber du hast Recht. Das ist nicht Teil des Threads und ich muss nicht per PN weiter machen da ich mich mit der Materie meiner Ansicht nach ein klein wenig auskenne und das daher beurteilen kann wie die technische Qualität der Netzteile ist und wie es um deren Langlebigkeit bestellt ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe gibt es beim Einschalten über so eine Steckerleiste kleine Stromspitzen die nicht abgesicherte Geräte schädigen können. 
Aber die Netzteile sind da ja als Filter dazwischen die das verhindern und durch Filter diese Spannungsspitzen abfangen . 
Das es schädlich sein kann sieht man an den Glühlampen deren Lebensdauer meist nicht durch die Leuchtzeit beendet worden sind sondern durch die Häufigkeit des Ein- und Ausschaltens.  
Darum sind sie zu 99Prozent beim Einschalten durchgebrannt weils diese eine Spannungsspitze zu viel war. 
Heutige Netzteile in Elektronischen Geräten wie Fernseher,  Pcs usw. müssen solche Spannungsspitzen abfangen und glätten damit empfindliche Bauteile nix abbekommen. 
Aber ebenso ist bei guten Geräten der Standby verbrauch bei ca. 1W was das ein und ausschalten eigentlich Überflüssig macht.


----------



## Hardwarefreak95 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Moin, 

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dürfen Netzteile der ATX spezifikation eine kurzzeitige Stromspitze von 50A nicht überschreiten. Das diese das Netzteil belastet, sollte klar sein.
Das mit der Glühbirne ist war, das habe ich ebenfalls so gelernt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Unabhängig von der Art des Schaltens und etwaiger Abreisfunken, etc.:
Es gibt (gab) definitiv Netzteile, die eine Trennung vom Netz übel nehmen. Vor 10-12 Jahren hat Yesico z.B. die ersten brauch- und bezahlbaren Passiv-ATX-Netzteile rausgebracht. Die aber bei Leuten, die sie an einer Steckerleiste betrieben, oft nach 6-9 Monaten den Geist aufgaben, während sie bei dauerhafter Verbindung mit dem Stromnetz zumindest die ersten 2 Jahre (danach habe ich die Sache nicht mehr wirklich verfolgt) scheinbar keine großen Probleme machten.
Umgekehrt ist mein altes Silverstone unbrauchbar, weil es quasi keine Stand-By-Leistung mehr bringt


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Noch eine andere Frage? Wie sieht's mit HDMI Kabel aus? Darf man den beim eingeschalteten PC rausziehen und später wieder reinstecken? Es geht um den HDMI Anschluss an der Grafikkarte genau gesagt der Radeon HD 7950 und nicht um das OnBoard HDMI Anschluss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Pff - gute Frage. Normalerweise würde ich von ner HiFi-Schnittstelle erwarten, dass sie zumindest eingeschränkt Hot-Plug-tauglich ist und keinen Schaden nimmt, aber wissen tue ich es nicht.


----------



## Typhoon007 (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Kann sonnst jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## zeta75 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

also bei Dvi was ja ebenfalls digital ist gibt es im Gehäuse einen Ableiter eine Art übersprungschutz.Warum sollst Du kein Hdmi -im Betrieb ein und aus stecken können...klar!gleich wie usb ....5v
wenn du länger mal ausser Haus bist oder am rechner was bauen willst natürlich auf jeden fall den Stecker ziehn.u-Volt auch bei ausgeschaltetem nt auf dem board


----------



## Typhoon007 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ist es Schädlich für Ein Netzteil wenn man es immer vom Strom Trennt?*

Ok danke.


----------

